# Ps4



## JQueen

I'm interested to see what this new Ps4 will have to offer and the price tag that will come with it. I would like to get one because they offer the Sunday ticket so that's a +


----------



## phillihp23

It appears to have a better memory and processor but as for the rest I am still not impressed yet. Social media and gaming??? Not what I'm looking for. Show me 4K movie streaming access and maybe I will consider. PS3 compatible, no....big negative.


----------



## JQueen

phillihp23 said:


> It appears to have a better memory and processor but as for the rest I am still not impressed yet. Social media and gaming??? Not what I'm looking for. Show me 4K movie streaming access and maybe I will consider. PS3 compatible, no....big negative.


I agree I'm not interested in the social media part


----------



## JBrax

Just read $430/$530 offering two different platforms. Only rumor at this point though.


----------



## tripplej

no mention of 4K.. Availability during xmas holidays.. Wonder why they didn't show the actual console?


----------



## steve1616

It looks to me like it will be very compatible with the previous playstations. It is just that you will have to use cloud services to do so. I am assuming Gaikai is going to be free, but I could be wrong. I was kind of hoping for a bigger increase in graphics, but I understand that it costs a lot of money to do that. I will probably wait for the system to drop into the 300-400 price range. I got my first playstation free with the tv I bought, and now I am hooked. I haven't played in quite some time because the games I play make you lose your life. It is sad when you are going to work all day and then play modern warfare at night when I should be sleeping.


----------



## mpompey

I bought my PS3 last year, and I still have a ton of PS3 titles to play through, before I migrate over to a PS4 that is not compatible with the PS3. Or if they do offer backwards compatibility, it will probably have an expiration date like the PS3 did with the PS2 titles.

RIPOFF! But I'm sure the next Xbox will do the same thing.


----------



## JQueen

mpompey said:


> I bought my PS3 last year, and I still have a ton of PS3 titles to play through, before I migrate over to a PS4 that is not compatible with the PS3. Or if they do offer backwards compatibility, it will probably have an expiration date like the PS3 did with the PS2 titles.
> 
> RIPOFF! But I'm sure the next Xbox will do the same thing.


From what I'm reading it looks like the ps3 games will be compatible


----------



## tripplej

PS3 is compatible so no worries for older pS3 games!


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> From what I'm reading it looks like the ps3 games will be compatible


From their cloud service yes but the physical disc no. That's what I read anyway.


----------



## steve1616

JBrax said:


> From their cloud service yes but the physical disc no. That's what I read anyway.


That is exactly the way I read it, also. It says that the PS4 doesn't have native compatibility, but the cloud service makes it compatible with everything. I think this is a win, except if it costs people from being able to share games. I remember when I was younger, a friend would bring over a game and I would like it and buy it. I have heard that games may or may not be licensed to a single ps4. Times have changed, and I usually just go rent the game from redbox before I buy it now.


----------



## phillihp23

steve1616 said:


> I have heard that games may or may not be licensed to a single ps4. Times have changed, and I usually just go rent the game from redbox before I buy it now.


Exactly, how will single license games effect the game rental business??


----------



## beefo

Sony released that the ps4 will not block used games. 4k media playback will be possible for photo and video only, no 4k games. Some people are bummed about that but I don't think it's a bad thing. Games running native 1080p at 60fps with all the new power is gonna be a solid upgrade. Most games now run native sub hd up converted by the system. Psn purchases won't be carried over and no backwards compatibility. As a long time console gamer, I'm very much looking forward to adding this and the next Xbox to my setup


----------



## steve1616

I figured they wouldn't block used games since that market also helps boost sales in general and total profit for Sony. This entire concept did give me an idea about how to make awesome video games with hardware just the same way as most mapping services provide my desktop pc for my business.


----------



## phillihp23

beefo said:


> Sony released that the ps4 will not block used games. 4k media playback will be possible for photo and video only, no 4k games.


Can you point me toward the article that says it will be 4K playback?? Is it 4K upconvert or 4k passthrough?


----------



## JQueen

This is what I got .....

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...t4CYCA&usg=AFQjCNFGr06LVBKDhnByUemQs3fBPQ8GdQ


----------



## beefo

phillihp23 said:


> Can you point me toward the article that says it will be 4K playback?? Is it 4K upconvert or 4k passthrough?




Sorry dude, i tried to post the link from ign but im so new it wouldnt let me yet. They haven't really stated if it will just be 4k streaming capabilities or 4k blu ray. I'm sure we'll know more around e3. Just said media playback of photos and video only and that 3d isn't a focus right now


----------



## bxbigpipi

Yeah I read it too, look it up on ign, it is pass through.


----------



## phillihp23

What I would like to see is a 128 GB SSD drive in the PS4. Would make boot times and loads faster...especially if your going to be putting nice memory and processor like they are.


----------



## JQueen

phillihp23 said:


> What I would like to see is a 128 GB SSD drive in the PS4. Would make boot times and loads faster...especially if your going to be putting nice memory and processor like they are.


I think I read that there's no load up time


----------



## 8086

I can tell you the next PS4 will be AMD based CPU and GPU along with a Blu-Ray drive. I just hope they bring back "Install other OS" to the PS4!


----------



## Tonto

Here's a link to some updated stats on the new PS4 console.

http://www.audioholics.com/news/editorials/sony-playstation-4

I agree the price need to be around $300 to really grab public interest.


----------



## 8086

Tonto said:


> Here's a link to some updated stats on the new PS4 console.
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/news/editorials/sony-playstation-4
> 
> I agree the price need to be around $300 to really grab public interest.


I can see an introduction or early adopter price of $399 as a good possiblity. Espceailly since the PS3 sold for $599 at launch and Sony was taking a big financial hit on each one they sold, this was largely due to the Blu-ray drive, CELL BBE (complex, expensive, low yields: lots of duds), and proprietary Rambus RAM. The AMD platform will certainly be cheaper for sony to produce and it seems like that's a hard learned lesson they learned from the PS3.

With No Reverse Compatibility planed for the PS4, I'll be holding on tightly to my gently used 60GB PS3.


----------



## beefo

I will gladly pay 399 if that ends up being the price. Even 499 wouldn't turn me off to it but I have my fingers crossed for 399. I don't see it launching for 299 but that would be nuts and Microsoft would have an uphill battle with the next Xbox unless it packed serious exclusive features. Either way, I'll still support both


----------



## 8086

beefo said:


> I will gladly pay 399 if that ends up being the price. Even 499 wouldn't turn me off to it but I have my fingers crossed for 399. I don't see it launching for 299 but that would be nuts and Microsoft would have an uphill battle with the next Xbox unless it packed serious exclusive features. Either way, I'll still support both


I have to reflect back on what one of my Educators told me as a kid: Its software that sells hardware. Good hardware is useless on its own. Over the past decades there have been many great systems with amazing processors and specs which have failed. At the same time lots of inferior systems have thrived due to great support from the manufacturer, 3rd parties, and independent developers. The early days of MAC vs PC come to mind here when IBM made an open platform that took on the closed platform APPLE whom wanted to control every part of their system. The WII is another great example here of how you can have a fun gaming platform that isn't HD nor is the most powerful. It all came down to good intuitive design and good software support. 



*We shouldn't focus so much on the hardware as it doesn't matter quite as much as the policy and level of service you get from each company:* PSN online gaming is free, XBOX charges you $$$, likes to ban people for almost anything, Microsoft wont let you trade games (and much more I cant recall).


*With the PS3, it was a much better deal compared to the XBOX.* MS liked to charge for the little stuff. For example, A Sony controller automatically included Wireless and a battery with their controllers where as MS liked to charge separately for both. Sony Included a HD Optical drive, MS wanted to charge a few hundred for their HD-DVD drive. Sony Brand PS3 peripherals are generally 10-20% cheaper than the counterpart from Microsoft. Hard Drive upgrades for PS3 cost less than the XBOX. You pay for XBOX Live but not to use PSN. When you added it all up so that each system had the same level of features*, the PS3 comes out waay ahead of the xbox. Despite the fact that MS had a lower cost of entry, total cost of ownership of a PS3 is far better than an XBOX. (more to this than I remember)

*Thats ignoring the actual system specs of Ram, CPU, Graphics, drive size.


----------



## beefo

I absolutely agree that the ps3, even at launch price, was a better value. With blu ray, hdmi, lossless audio, wifi, rechargeable controllers. They both have very worthy exclusives. I dislike paying for live and I wish that would go away or maybe follow the trend of psn+ and start giving out more content with it (free games, an occasional movie) paying just to play is pretty weak so hopefully they can tweak that this generation. Either way, I think they'll both be very great systems with plenty of great games


----------



## beefo

http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...t-console-is-truly-next-gen-and-your-pc-isnt/

Here's a good article just kinda highlighting that the ps4 is more advanced than all the haters give it credit for


----------



## steve1616

I am kind of scared as to what the PS4 will sale for. All this hardware will not be cheap. I would think the custom APU would cost around 250 best case scenario. I could see it being more, and that is not even including the hard drive, blu ray drive, body, controller, and etc. I really wouldn't be surprised if it sold for 599 at launch.


----------



## 8086

steve1616 said:


> I am kind of scared as to what the PS4 will sale for. All this hardware will not be cheap. I would think the custom APU would cost around 250 best case scenario. I could see it being more, and that is not even including the hard drive, blu ray drive, body, controller, and etc. I really wouldn't be surprised if it sold for 599 at launch.


I can tell by looking at the early specs and details that Sony has designed the Playstation 4 around a price point with the intent of making a thin profit or breaking even.

You are thinking of retail costs. Sony will buy this stuff in volume and get a hefty discount in the process. Right now, AMD APUs sell for around $100 _retail_. BD-Drive might cost <$40 in bulk. The case will probably cost +/- $5. Considering the PS4 won't include separate ram for the CPU and will share GDDR4 or 5 for CPU/GPU, this alone will save Sony about $30-40 per unit. Controllers and peripherals have a high profit margin to begin with and won't add much to the cost. $299-399 does not seem too unreasonable; which would put it on par with a similar spec PC that comes with a mouse and keyboard.

Lets remember that Sony sold the first generation PS3 for a huge loss. Sony was supposed to use a CELL BBE that had all of it's SPE and PPE's enabled but decided to cut back on that spec to improve the manufacturing yields. And that primary reasons for it being so expensive were the cutting edge technolgies CELL BBE (lots of duds, large DIE size), Rambus RDRAM, Blu-Ray Drive, etc which at the time were't being mass produced by anyone in volumes that were economically friendly.


----------



## jevans64

Using GDDR5 may not be all that horrible if AMD sticks to 512 KB of L2 cache per core for the CPU side. If they cut that to 256 KB, then there will certainly be a lot of swapping using GDDR5. Seems AMD is switching back to the old 2-tier memory structure for their low power chips.

I'd like the next console to NOT look like a George Foreman grill, which looks like next to all the square boxes in an A/V rack.


----------



## 8086

jevans64 said:


> Using GDDR5 may not be all that horrible if AMD sticks to 512 KB of L2 cache per core for the CPU side. If they cut that to 256 KB, then there will certainly be a lot of swapping using GDDR5. Seems AMD is switching back to the old 2-tier memory structure for their low power chips.
> 
> I'd like the next console to NOT look like a George Foreman grill, which looks like next to all the square boxes in an A/V rack.


 The original CELL BBE was a hot chip compared to many of its contemporaries. Newer parts based on AMD will be built on a smaller manufacturing process which will allow for cooler chips that consume less power. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Sony did a great job on cooling the first generation PS3. I remember all teh XBOX failures back then and just before it was released, Sony demonstrated the PS3 will run at full power while wrapped in towels and with out failure. I is and was a well engineered machine. I have a feeling they will do much the same for the next PS4. 

I think Microsoft will learn from it's mistakes but Sony will always do a better job at engineering hardware than MS; since that's what they have been doing since before Bill Gates was ever conceived.


----------



## steve1616

8086 said:


> I can tell by looking at the early specs and details that Sony has designed the Playstation 4 around a price point with the intent of making a thin profit or breaking even.
> 
> You are thinking of retail costs. Sony will buy this stuff in volume and get a hefty discount in the process. Right now, AMD APUs sell for around $100 _retail_. BD-Drive might cost <$40 in bulk. The case will probably cost +/- $5. Considering the PS4 won't include separate ram for the CPU and will share GDDR4 or 5 for CPU/GPU, this alone will save Sony about $30-40 per unit. Controllers and peripherals have a high profit margin to begin with and won't add much to the cost. $299-399 does not seem too unreasonable; which would put it on par with a similar spec PC that comes with a mouse and keyboard.
> 
> Lets remember that Sony sold the first generation PS3 for a huge loss. Sony was supposed to use a CELL BBE that had all of it's SPE and PPE's enabled but decided to cut back on that spec to improve the manufacturing yields. And that primary reasons for it being so expensive were the cutting edge technolgies CELL BBE (lots of duds, large DIE size), Rambus RDRAM, Blu-Ray Drive, etc which at the time were't being mass produced by anyone in volumes that were economically friendly.


I realize that the better amd processors only retail for around $130, but they are also not even close to the graphics power that the PS4 is suppose to have, and the new processor is 8 cores vs. 4 on the current ones, and they are using more memory. There is so much more money involved in creating this new chip. I am sure sony will get a good deal, but that extra graphics power isn't going to come without extra cost.


----------



## 8086

:bigsmile:


steve1616 said:


> I realize that the better amd processors only retail for around $130, but they are also not even close to the graphics power that the PS4 is suppose to have, and the new processor is 8 cores vs. 4 on the current ones, and they are using more memory. There is so much more money involved in creating this new chip. I am sure sony will get a good deal, but that extra graphics power isn't going to come without extra cost.


I could build a similar spec'd PC version of the PS4 using RETAIL parts for around 500-600, including a case. 

The cost of modifiying an existing design is noting compared to the time & effort it took to make the _ground up design_ of the time CELL BBE. And modern gaming PCs have (don't recall the exact number) 12x more processing power than the PS3 or XBOX. With progress comes lower cost :duh:. As for the memory, RAMBUS used in the PS3 is like 5x the price per GB than standard GDDR_ and currently, you can pick up 8GB of DDR3 for under $50 (retail). 
(more details later when I have time)


The next gen PS4 controller was built with FPS gaming in mind::bigsmile:utstanding:


----------



## tripplej

Sony has confirmed that the PS4 will offer 4K movie downloads, with the 4k definition movies to require 100GB downloads!

I think I see my ISP smiling and thinking how much money they will rake in..


----------



## steve1616

8086 said:


> :bigsmile:
> 
> I could build a similar spec'd PC version of the PS4 using RETAIL parts for around 500-600, including a case.
> 
> The cost of modifiying an existing design is noting compared to the time & effort it took to make the _ground up design_ of the time CELL BBE. And modern gaming PCs have (don't recall the exact number) 12x more processing power than the PS3 or XBOX. With progress comes lower cost :duh:. As for the memory, RAMBUS used in the PS3 is like 5x the price per GB than standard GDDR_ and currently, you can pick up 8GB of DDR3 for under $50 (retail).
> (more details later when I have time)
> 
> 
> The next gen PS4 controller was built with FPS gaming in mind::bigsmile:utstanding:


I actually think I am starting to agree with you on where price may fall. I think I am giving the GPU too much credit. I was thinking the GPU would be like a current retail price of $300 separate card. I can see that I might be way off. I also think I might be underestimating how much these companies might be ripping the consumer off at retail prices.


----------



## 8086

steve1616 said:


> I actually think I am starting to agree with you on where price may fall. I think I am giving the GPU too much credit. I was thinking the GPU would be like a current retail price of $300 separate card. I can see that I might be way off. I also think I might be underestimating how much these companies might be ripping the consumer off at retail prices.



No game console has ever used a graphics "card" the graphics chip has always been soldered on to the motherboard. The (1st gen) XBOX used a separate chip for graphics and I belive later revisions of the console consolodated the two on to one. The same was true for the PS2, which started off as seprate _custom_ Emotion Engine CPU & Reality Synthesizer Graphics Engine; later revisions (PS2 Slim) combined the two on to one die (single chip). 

I should also mention that the XBOX had custom chips. So did the WII. The game cube had a custom chipset desinged by ATi. So did the N64 and almost every other modern game system made in the past 20+ years. Many of those were from scratch, purpose made ground up designs. The PS4 will take an existing design, modify it to suit the client (Sony), which will result in a quick turnaround time and lower cost compared to the Cell.


----------



## steve1616

8086 said:


> No game console has ever used a graphics "card" the graphics chip has always been soldered on to the motherboard. The (1st gen) XBOX used a separate chip for graphics and I belive later revisions of the console consolodated the two on to one. The same was true for the PS2, which started off as seprate _custom_ Emotion Engine CPU & Reality Synthesizer Graphics Engine; later revisions (PS2 Slim) combined the two on to one die (single chip).
> 
> I should also mention that the XBOX had custom chips. So did the WII. The game cube had a custom chipset desinged by ATi. So did the N64 and almost every other modern game system made in the past 20+ years. Many of those were from scratch, purpose made ground up designs. The PS4 will take an existing design, modify it to suit the client (Sony), which will result in a quick turnaround time and lower cost compared to the Cell.


I wasn't meaning that I thought it had a separate graphics card. I was simply meaning I thought it had the same power as a $300 separate graphics card. I am just starting think that I may have been giving too much credit to the graphics power for the PS4. Either way, I can see how this new platform will save sony a bunch of money because the most of the R&D has already been done. I do also see how they might buy these platforms very cheap. , just a blu ray drive used to cost a bunch back when the PS3 was introduced, and now you can buy them pretty cheap even at retail prices.


----------



## Mike Edwards

as of E3 not 5 minutes ago. there will be NO restrictions on used games or online mandatory checks ala the Xbone!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also debuting at a $399 price point


----------



## hyghwayman

Even with the news of different pricing and all I will still be getting the Xbox Onelddude:


----------



## Ares

Well I guess I won't have to sit this gen.out I will be getting a PS4 for many reasons but this is the main one.


----------



## phillihp23

Pre-ordered a PS4 yesterday through amazon. Guranteed day of release delivery! Yipee


----------



## Mike Edwards

Ares said:


> Well I guess I won't have to sit this gen.out I will be getting a PS4 for many reasons but this is the main one.
> 
> YouTube


that commerical had me in STITCHES. Sony knew they were sucker punching Microsoft after MS's announcement last week. the sheer smugness in that comercial is amazing


----------



## Ares

When I first saw it I was rolling at first you thought it was going to be some tech explanation and then he just hands the guy the case. I had a feeling that they had plans similar to MS but after what MS went through after their announcement it seem like they scraped that ideal.


----------



## tripplej

While I do like the wireless controller for the PS4, I do wish they had a wireless PS4 unit that way I don't have to have it very close to the TV for the hdmi hookup.. Would like to have some space between the TV and the unit. Not a big deal, just something to give me more space for hookup..


----------



## Ares

There are aftermarket products that allow you to do that but they are $$$$, a company called Nyrius offers two that I'm aware of. They are the ARIES Home HD and ARIES Prime


----------



## tripplej

Ares said:


> There are aftermarket products that allow you to do that but they are $$$$, a company called Nyrius offers two that I'm aware of. They are the ARIES Home HD and ARIES Prime


Wow. Didn't know about these products. Wonder how the lag is for gaming? Anybody have one of these for their gaming needs? I am interested if the lag isn't there. Thanks for sending me the details. I will have to research this further.


----------



## Ares

Finding expert reviews for either of them is next to impossible, there was some guy on YouTube who had a review a while back don't know if it's still there.


----------



## JBrax

It was either the PS4 or a new Oppo Blu-ray player. Here recently I've gotten my wife interested in playing and she recently completed the new Lara Croft and is now playing The Last of Us. I went ahead and pre ordered the PS4 Killzone bundle. I'm just hoping with the new PS4 Blu-ray movie load times have improved at least a little though the PS3 is no slouch.


----------



## Ares

JBrax said:


> It was either the PS4 or a new Oppo Blu-ray player. Here recently I've gotten my wife interested in playing and she recently completed the new Lara Croft and is now playing The Last of Us. I went ahead and pre ordered the PS4 Killzone bundle. I'm just hoping with the new PS4 Blu-ray movie load times have improved at least a little though the PS3 is no slouch.


Nice move on the Killzone bundle, having the wife in on your hobby is always a plus unless your competing for game time which is the trend in my household. That's my hope as well when comes to load times then again I'm not known as the paragon of patience either.


----------



## Mike Edwards

I haven't gotten a game console in the first year of it's existence for over a decade. This is the first system I think i"ll get at launch (especially if I can get it at costco


----------



## JBrax

Do you think Costco will have it cheaper than Amazon? Not sure there's going to be a price drop for awhile.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Do you think Costco will have it cheaper than Amazon? Not sure there's going to be a price drop for awhile.


usually not, game consoles are usually price fixed because they make little to NO profit on them. I'd buy it from costco mainly for their return policy (I had two ps3's go bad on me within 2 years and I was able to return them each time to costco and get a new one.)


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> usually not, game consoles are usually price fixed because they make little to NO profit on them. I'd buy it from costco mainly for their return policy (I had two ps3's go bad on me within 2 years and I was able to return them each time to costco and get a new one.)


I must have good luck with electronics because I've never had anything fail while somewhat new. I was really thinking of getting a new Oppo for my Blu-ray duties but since my wife has really started enjoying these games the PS4 is going to carry that duty. Hoping the load times have improved but according to the specs 3x's faster is what I'm expecting and that would be sufficient.


----------



## hyghwayman

Mike Edwards said:


> usually not, game consoles are usually price fixed because they make little to NO profit on them. I'd buy it from costco mainly for their return policy (I had two ps3's go bad on me within 2 years and I was able to return them each time to costco and get a new one.)


I'm on my 7th console and will 2nd buying from Costco or anywhere else with liberal return policies. While I wasn't able to buy from Costco, I did buy the extended warranty that GS offered so my total out of pocket cost was 2.5 and 2 of my consoles are still working (knocks on wood).

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## Mike Edwards

hyghwayman said:


> I'm on my 7th console and will 2nd buying from Costco or anywhere else with liberal return policies. While I wasn't able to buy from Costco, I did buy the extended warranty that GS offered so my total out of pocket cost was 2.5 and 2 of my consoles are still working (knocks on wood).
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


you're on your 7th PS3? !!!!!!!!!!! and I thought I had bad luck with 2 dying in 5 years.


----------



## hyghwayman

Mike Edwards said:


> you're on your 7th PS3? !!!!!!!!!!! and I thought I had bad luck with 2 dying in 5 years.


Sorry, never said which system because this is a PS4 thread and I didn't want this to turn into a which system is better war. I think we as consumers of gaming consoles are in for a real threat this time around and I plan on getting both systems (XB1 & PS4) this time because over half of my XBL friends are jumping ship and going w/ Sony's PS4.

When the Xbox 360 released I held off from buying for nearly a year in hopes the RRoD had been sorted out but bought a warranty with GS just in case. So glad I did because the 1st 360 died after 9mo, 2nd went out in 31 days. Wish I had made a better buying decision and bought from a retailer like Sams Club or Costco which have good return policies but lesson learned. It does seems MS finally got it right with the final redesign of the Elite models and the slims as these are the two that are still working for me (knocking on wood again).


----------



## phillihp23

I still have the original release PS3. No problems too date, it is starting to hum or whine now though. But as long as it holds out until december for the PS4 i'm good.


----------



## Ares

If it's starting to whine then it's time to change the thermal paste.


----------



## 8086

phillihp23 said:


> I still have the original release PS3. No problems too date, it is starting to hum or whine now though. But as long as it holds out until december for the PS4 i'm good.


The whir is most likely due to dirty or clogged fans. Your PS3 probably needs a cleaning. Other causes for these problems are worn or failing fans or a failing hard drive (time to back up).


----------



## pddufrene

My ps3 just quit working today! What a bummer, I was playing black opp's and it just shut down.  now when I try to turn it on the light will go green then shuts off. I don't know whether I should buy another or wait for the ps4.


----------



## 8086

pddufrene said:


> My ps3 just quit working today! What a bummer, I was playing black opp's and it just shut down.  now when I try to turn it on the light will go green then shuts off. I don't know whether I should buy another or wait for the ps4.


It can probably be repaired for about $100-150.


----------



## pddufrene

8086 said:


> It can probably be repaired for about $100-150.


Where would I have to bring it to get repairrd? Or I'd have to send it back to Sony.


----------



## 8086

pddufrene said:


> Where would I have to bring it to get repairrd? Or I'd have to send it back to Sony.


I have a local mom and pop video game shop which does their hardware repairs onsite. A lot of computer repair shops are also diversifying and moving in to console warranty repair, I have one of those in my area too. But first, I would call Sony's technical support and see if they have any solutions for a quick fix; the problem may just be something simple like overheating due to clogged fans or heatsinks.


----------



## pddufrene

8086 said:


> I have a local mom and pop video game shop which does their hardware repairs onsite. A lot of computer repair shops are also diversifying and moving in to console warranty repair, I have one of those in my area too. But first, I would call Sony's technical support and see if they have any solutions for a quick fix; the problem may just be something simple like overheating due to clogged fans or heatsinks.


I'll do that. Thank you very much for the info


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> I still have the original release PS3. No problems too date, it is starting to hum or whine now though. But as long as it holds out until december for the PS4 i'm good.


that's impressive for a 6 - 7 year old system (at least in this day and age of early death electronics).


----------



## Ares

pddufrene said:


> My ps3 just quit working today! What a bummer, I was playing black opp's and it just shut down.  now when I try to turn it on the light will go green then shuts off. I don't know whether I should buy another or wait for the ps4.


As 8086 suggested it's time for some maintenance, you could save the $100 if your comfortable enough to disassemble and have the tools for the PS3. If not than finding a repair shop would be you best bet just make sure they will change the thermal paste along with cleaning out the PS3.


----------



## pddufrene

Ares said:


> As 8086 suggested it's time for some maintenance, you could save the $100 if your comfortable enough to disassemble and have the tools for the PS3. If not than finding a repair shop would be you best bet just make sure they will change the thermal paste along with cleaning out the PS3.


Thanks for the info  is there a diagram somewhere on the disassembly for the PS3?


----------



## Peter Loeser

pddufrene said:


> Thanks for the info  is there a diagram somewhere on the disassembly for the PS3?


Have you tried ifixit.com?
http://www.ifixit.com/Device/Sony_TV_Console


----------



## pddufrene

Peter Loeser said:


> Have you tried ifixit.com?
> http://www.ifixit.com/Device/Sony_TV_Console


I didn't even know about this site. Thanks ill check it out and hopefully save some money


----------



## Ares

If you look at the top of the gaming forum you'll see stickies that cover teardown of both fat and slim as well as changing thermal paste.

PS3 Maintenance Series (PS3 Slim Teardown)

PS3 Maintenance Series (PS3 Fat Teardown)

PS3 Maintenance Series (Changing Thermal Paste)


----------



## pddufrene

Ares said:


> If you look at the top of the gaming forum you'll see stickies that cover teardown of both fat and slim as well as changing thermal paste.
> 
> PS3 Maintenance Series (PS3 Slim Teardown)
> 
> PS3 Maintenance Series (PS3 Fat Teardown)
> 
> PS3 Maintenance Series (Changing Thermal Paste)


Awesome! Thanks again


----------



## Norcuron

On my second PS3 in the last few years. Had YLOD on my last one. I tried everything from the hair dryer to the oven to re flow the solder. Nothing worked. I am looking forward to the PS4.


----------



## Ares

pddufrene said:


> Awesome! Thanks again



Hey no problem, let's us know how it goes.


----------



## phillihp23

Be aware that someone is using the gamer tag Playstationaward and sending messages through the Playstation 4 to people. It states " Thank you for being a loyal customer and fan of the Playstation Network. As a token of our appreciation, we've sent you $20.00 to spend on the PlayStation Store! Visit the link below to redeem your credit. www.sonynetwork.co.nf Code expires 12/15/2013" This is a hack scam. Unfortunately I fell for it. The website is a complete duplicate of the Legitimate PlaystationNetwork Web Page. When you type your sign on and password they capture your keystroke. The page never actually lets you log in. Next thing you know you are getting an email in your email account linked to your Playstation network from sony saying you changed your password. Of course you never did though. Then within a day or so you realize you cant log into your Playstation Network account on the PS4.

I called sony and was able to reset my password. I explained to them the situation and provided some details of my original account. Of particular I stated that it appeared that someone has hacked the Playstation Network in order to obtain peoples gamer tags and message them through the PS4. They did not like this comment and followed with it is my responsibility to safeguard my account and future violations could result in my account being permanently suspended.

Keep in mind I have had the ps2 ps3 and now the ps4 and Never Ever had any issues in which I had to call Sony. My account has always been the same with them...email address/gamer tag etc. Furthermore they emailed me a survey to take in regard to my trouble call. It started Hi Ryan......hello Sony...hint hint...my name is Phil as has always been listed on my account.


----------



## mpompey

That sounds just like a big corporation. 

You give them some information and they immediately hide behind
what is your responsibility vs mine.

I have the PS3 and while it is a better console than the 360 their
online experience and the hacking issues leaving me on Xbox live
versus the Sony network.

I've been looking at the PS4 as I do not want or need Kinect. And
at the moment MS is determined to add a $100 paperweight to their
console.

If they give you the ability to run the console without it, why not
give you the ability to buy it without it?


----------



## tripplej

I got my PS4.. Ordered via Amazon my first game for the kids ..  -- LEGO Marvel Super Heroes


----------



## jbbritto

mpompey said:


> That sounds just like a big corporation. You give them some information and they immediately hide behind what is your responsibility vs mine. I have the PS3 and while it is a better console than the 360 their online experience and the hacking issues leaving me on Xbox live versus the Sony network. I've been looking at the PS4 as I do not want or need Kinect. And at the moment MS is determined to add a $100 paperweight to their console. If they give you the ability to run the console without it, why not give you the ability to buy it without it?


I preordered both consoles and I must recommend XB1. The potential for growth is readily apparent and the Kinect has been absolutely phenomenal! I literally use it constantly where my PS4 gets occasional use (for now). I figured most of my gaming will be on XB1 and the PS4 will be for the must have single player exclusives.


----------



## phillihp23

PS4 downgrades......
Help me with this list of functions lost in the upgrade to PS4 which were present in PS3....

No 3D
No wireless headset capability
No Logitech remote capability
No DNLA
No backward capability for on disc games


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> PS4 downgrades...... Help me with this list of functions lost in the upgrade to PS4 which were present in PS3.... No 3D No wireless headset capability No Logitech remote capability No DNLA No backward capability for on disc games


I'd have to agree with you on the PS4 lacking several things compared to what the PS3 provides media wise. Keep in mind that when the PS3 was first introduced many of the current features were patched in via updates and we can expect the same with the PS4.


----------



## 8086

phillihp23 said:


> PS4 downgrades......
> Help me with this list of functions lost in the upgrade to PS4 which were present in PS3....
> 
> No 3D
> No wireless headset capability
> No Logitech remote capability
> No DNLA
> No backward capability for on disc games


I heard there was no MP3 support either. And backward compatibility wont be possible due to the fact that Sony chose to use AMD instead of an Updated IBM Cell BBE and custom nVIDIA Video Chips.


----------



## JBrax

MP3 and DNLA are rumored to be included with the next update. My biggest gripe so far is that I can't use my Harmony One remote. I LOATHE using the controller when watching Blu-ray movies!


----------



## 8086

JBrax said:


> MP3 and DNLA are rumored to be included with the next update. My biggest gripe so far is that I can't use my Harmony One remote. _I LOATHE using the controller when watching Blu-ray movies!_


It takes a little bit of practice, but the controller's movie functionality is more or less the same as the standard PS3 Blu-ray remote. Or perhaps its time to step up and get your self a nice oppo?


----------



## JBrax

8086 said:


> It takes a little bit of practice, but the controller's movie functionality is more or less the same as the standard PS3 Blu-ray remote. Or perhaps its time to step up and get your self a nice oppo?


Someday perhaps but not in the foreseeable future. I've exceeded my toy allowance for the year.


----------



## 8086

JBrax said:


> Someday perhaps but not in the foreseeable future. I've exceeded my toy allowance for the year.



Seems like there's no better time than the present to learn a new skill.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> MP3 and DNLA are rumored to be included with the next update. My biggest gripe so far is that I can't use my Harmony One remote. I LOATHE using the controller when watching Blu-ray movies!


Yeah they had to rush to make the release date and several software features were put on hold. Dnla and mp3 support are coming in the next major update


----------



## 8086

The PS4 is running an 64bit AMD x86 CPU, I wonder if someone's already tried to run windows on it?
http://www.cinemablend.com/games/PS...x-One-CPU-According-Benchmark-Test-61203.html
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6976/...powering-xbox-one-playstation-4-kabini-temash


----------



## HatlessChimp

Loving the graphics of the PS4 on my Sony X900 4k TV. 1080p Upscaled looks pretty good!


----------



## tripplej

While playing Lego Marvels super hero, an error message came up.. It said to report it so I clicked ok..

First time that has happened.. Guess there are still bugs to fix.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

tripplej said:


> While playing Lego Marvels super hero, an error message came up.. It said to report it so I clicked ok.. First time that has happened.. Guess there are still bugs to fix.


Yeah, I've had a few random errors in a few different games. Like you said, it's to be expected in this stage of release.


----------

